
Lightbend secures 25MM funding round, proceeds to layoff Scala contributors - AheadOfTime295
https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/typesafe/funding_rounds/funding_rounds_list
======
AheadOfTime295
Other discussions:

[https://twitter.com/jamie_allen/status/1248019842877145089](https://twitter.com/jamie_allen/status/1248019842877145089)

[http://eed3si9n.com/6years-at-lightbend](http://eed3si9n.com/6years-at-
lightbend)

[https://twitter.com/phonytope/status/1248025015447998465](https://twitter.com/phonytope/status/1248025015447998465)

[https://www.lightbend.com/company/news/lightbend-
closes-25m-...](https://www.lightbend.com/company/news/lightbend-
closes-25m-funding-round)

